# Where I am when I'm not here.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When you're not here, where are you? I have a few web sites that I visit everyday to get news and information. Anyone willing to share theirs?

http://www.foxnews.com/ (Home page)
http://www.churchformen.com/ (I'm on that forum often- started by David Murrow who wrote, "Why Men Hate Going To Church".)

http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/index.php
http://glocktalk.com/
http://www.nachi.org/ (this is a professional site for home inspectors.
I worked out a deal with them for a free membership in return I would help the inspectors with plumbing issues)

http://www.plbg.com/forum/list.php?1 (If any of you have any plumbing problems this is the place to ask. Good site.)

http://mtpundit.blogspot.com/ (This is my blog site. I haven't posted on here in a long time)

http://www.liberty.edu/ (I'll be here lot for the next couple years. I'm finishing my degree online)

E-mail

These are my normal stops.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

when not here I'm either working,shooting, cleaning guns, or several other firearm boards, or sleeping


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I can't believe you get your news from Fox :smt011


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I can't believe you get your news from Fox :smt011


Fox, CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, etc... hell, I can't tell the difference anymore.

If I'm going to get my daily dose of news...via online, it's going to be from The Drudge Report

Others sites that I visit alot are:

The Weather Channel

Astronomy Picture of the Day

AR15.com

1911forum

Sky and Telescope


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just out and about,all over the web, or reloading. Got to have that mid day nap too.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Lets see.....

Outdoor Product Exchange Forums - http://s4.invisionfree.com/OPE_Forum/index.php

GLW - http://www.greatlakeswaterfowler.com/forums/index.php

MPH Forums - http://midwestpredator.groupee.net/groupee/forums


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

In my spare time Im usually robbing 7-11 stores for ammo money , and cuz most are owned by towelheads its also great fun:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Seriously I go to M-1911.org or just wander the www for things I want but cant afford:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm...

*Local news...*

http://www.kbtx.com/
http://www.theeagle.com/

*Other news sites:*

http://www.msnbc.com
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/
http://www.foxnews.com
http://www.iwon.com

*Local conversation:*

http://www.texags.com/main/forum.main.asp

And, several other gun sites...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Fox, CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, etc... hell, I can't tell the difference anymore.


+1

Besides this site I usually go to

www.glocktalk.com

www.hkpro.com (forums)

www.digg.com

www.break.com


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> In my spare time Im usually robbing 7-11 stores for ammo money , and cuz most are owned by towelheads its also great fun:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Besides not having any 7-11's around here we don't even have towelheads. We did in Iowa though. After the run in with one I refused to give him anymore money. He had the personality of a pitbull with a tooth ache.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been working on a college edjumacation. I've also been meaning to get back into archery since I left New York.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I've been working on a college edjumacation. I've also been meaning to get back into archery since I left New York.


Good for you,I hope you granulate with the rest of your crass:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm actually catching myself spending a large amount of time here now, which is weird, because I was never much of a forum person before. But my other regular sites to visit daily:

SigForum
allpoetry.com
writing.com
deviantart.com
cnn.com
pandora.com
myspace


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I'm actually catching myself spending a large amount of time here now, which is weird, because I was never much of a forum person before. But my other regular sites to visit daily:
> 
> SigForum
> allpoetry.com
> ...


deviantart.com: Does the deviant reflect your personality?:mrgreen: 
I thought myspace was just for immature kids. Here's mine.:mrgreen: 
http://www.myspace.com/54977070


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

*As long as it's not raining....*

*...I'm at my beach house in the Outer Banks, where I drink brewskies, while watching the sun set, AFTER a few hours at the range in Blackwater...otherwise, I'm in Norfolk.:smt1099 *


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

All over the place really.

Often here.........
http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I usually visit a couple of harley biker forums, THR, and my brokerage accounts.. After 10-12 hours a day (work) on the computer I just don't have the desire to do any more.

W


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> deviantart.com: Does the deviant reflect your personality?:mrgreen:
> I thought myspace was just for immature kids. Here's mine.:mrgreen:
> http://www.myspace.com/54977070


I forgot to message you, but I hope you know one of the friend requests you got in the past two days was me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Good for you,I hope you granulate with the rest of your crass:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


:smt082
Your intentional misspellings are funnier.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I forgot to message you, but I hope you know one of the friend requests you got in the past two days was me. :mrgreen:


Yup, I figured it was you that's why I accepted. Glad to have ya aboard. How come every thing I click on yours goes to one certain web site? I tried to send you a message but got no where.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Yup, I figured it was you that's why I accepted. Glad to have ya aboard. How come every thing I click on yours goes to one certain web site? I tried to send you a message but got no where.


Really? That's weird. I get messages all the time. Where is it sending you to? I think MySpace is acting funny lately, too. When you left comments on my gun pictures and I got an email saying I had new photo comments but the site didn't list anything new and didn't say there was new comments on the pictures. My inbox has been wacky every so often, too. I'll try to message you to see if it works.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Really? That's weird. I get messages all the time. Where is it sending you to? I think MySpace is acting funny lately, too. When you left comments on my gun pictures and I got an email saying I had new photo comments but the site didn't list anything new and didn't say there was new comments on the pictures. My inbox has been wacky every so often, too. I'll try to message you to see if it works.


I got it to work earlier. Who knows what's up? High usage maybe.


----------

